
Move The U.N. To Dubai - ajaimk
http://www.forbes.com/2010/01/11/dubai-burj-united-nations-opinions-columnists-joel-kotkin.html
======
nailer
"The United Nations .... pays no taxes"

Yes, but it also lets the US slide on all the money it's been owed for years.

"The place is a sinkhole dominated by anti-American, anti-Semitic and
authoritarian fantasies. "

Oh please. If you're going to say that, you need specific allegations. Filing
a motion condemning torture that Israel refuses to sign does not constitute
anti semitism.

Anyway, this isn't Reddit, so let's flag & move on.

------
Tangurena
Sounds like a good idea to me, for the same reasons articulated in the
article.

